# Application pour améliorer le son de sa musique sur son Iphone



## PASCALTHAI (17 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour , qui pourrait m'aider ? j'aimerai trouver une application pour améliorer le son qui sort de mon Iphone  , je pense notamment à une application  " équalizer " qui pourrait me permettre de régler le son lorsque j'écoute You tube ou autres sources ( hors itunes ) . merci d'avance pour votre aide .


----------



## subsole (17 Novembre 2017)

BJ






et/ou => https://www.igeeksblog.com/best-equalizer-apps-for-iphone-ipad/

Si non, il y en a des tonnes sur le Store 

Et aussi => http://appcrawlr.com/ios-apps/best-equalizer-app


----------



## PASCALTHAI (17 Novembre 2017)

subsole a dit:


> BJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci pour votre post subsole . je m'excuse d'insister mais j'écoute beaucoup de musique via YOU TUBE  , j'ai télécharger plusieurs aplis mais à chaque fois  l'apli ne trouve pas de musique car elle va chercher la musique dans mon fichier musique alors que je n'écoute que de la musique en streaming .


----------

